# Which food do you use?



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

I've been doing a lot of research. I know what ingredients and nutritional break down to look for and im pretty sold that grain free is not the way to go but can you give me the names of the brands you like so I can visit their websites? I haven't quite found the right one yet!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I feed Precise Holistic large breed adult. Highest quality ingredients, USA sourced vitamin and mineral package (not from China) BC30 probiotics, and DHA Gold (from the kelp that the salmon and other fish get it from) and only one pea ingredient (17th in the list) and lots of meat and added taurine!
Maggie's stool is very consistent, no random looseness and great skin and coat, very little shedding. My latest whole blood test for taurine was 379 since I noticed the first test was done at the Wisconsin lab (number was 268) and heard the numbers were running low compared to UC Davis (where it was 379)
There are a lot of good foods out there, this is the one I found to like and my dog does amazing on it.


----------



## MKDuBois (Sep 12, 2017)

Great question! I am in the same situation right now.


----------



## Dogmom77 (Jan 31, 2017)

I just changed to Nature’s Logic. They don’t use man-made, chemically-synthesized vitamins, minerals, or amino acids. They use 100% all-natural ingredients. They have tons of different flavors that can be interchanged. We started on Duck and Salmon and have now switched to Sardine. They don’t use any pea products, potatoes, and they use millet as their grain. My dogs have both done great on it so far. I will have my Goldens taurine levels tested in January and give an update at that time. 

If anyone sees anything or has heard anything bad about this food please let me know. My next step would be Farmina Ancestral Grain (which would have to be ordered by the pet store).















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

It looks fine but I highly doubt they aren't adding in any vitamins and minerals since that is a cooked food. Once you cook a food, it's extruded which means insane heat and pressure which kills the vitamins on the food. Something has to be added back in.

If by some chance, very unlikely though, it is a baked kibble, they may not need to add in as many vitamins and minerals or maybe lower amounts since it's not cooked under pressure or as high of heat.


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you I am going to look into this one.


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

I like the % protein in the Purina pro plan but im a little unsure of all the corn listed in the first few ingredients


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Corn isn't an issue unless your dog has a reaction to it. Once you crack it open by grinding it down and expose everything, corn (91%) is more digestible then rice, barley, wheat, soy and sorghum... next highest I think is around 84%. It's the outer part of the corn (cellulose) that's what's not at all digestible. And corn actually is the most complete grain, it includes protein, fats, carbs, omegas plus vitamins and minerals. 
What you don't want is a lot more corn then meat in the diet. Preferably a meat meal like chicken meal or turkey meal rather than fresh meat as a first ingredient is more like the 6th to 8th ingredient once the water weight is removed from the kibble only being 10% moisture.

Honestly the real issue grain wise is wheat and soy, there isn't much good for dogs in them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Do the have a full time degreed veterinary nutritionist on staff? Has the food actually been tested on dogs in feeding trials? If no to either question, sorry, you couldn't pay me to feed it.
That's pretty much what got us into this grain-free/dilated cardiomyopathy mess in the first place.



Dogmom77 said:


> I just changed to Nature’s Logic. They don’t use man-made, chemically-synthesized vitamins, minerals, or amino acids. They use 100% all-natural ingredients. They have tons of different flavors that can be interchanged. We started on Duck and Salmon and have now switched to Sardine. They don’t use any pea products, potatoes, and they use millet as their grain. My dogs have both done great on it so far. I will have my Goldens taurine levels tested in January and give an update at that time.
> 
> If anyone sees anything or has heard anything bad about this food please let me know. My next step would be Farmina Ancestral Grain (which would have to be ordered by the pet store).
> View attachment 809472
> ...


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> Corn isn't an issue unless your dog has a reaction to it. Once you crack it open by grinding it down and expose everything, corn (91%) is more digestible then rice, barley, wheat, soy and sorghum... next highest I think is around 84%. It's the outer part of the corn (cellulose) that's what's not at all digestible. And corn actually is the most complete grain, it includes protein, fats, carbs, omegas plus vitamins and minerals.
> What you don't want is a lot more corn then meat in the diet. Preferably a meat meal like chicken meal or turkey meal rather than fresh meat as a first ingredient is more like the 6th to 8th ingredient once the water weight is removed from the kibble only being 10% moisture.
> 
> Honestly the real issue grain wise is wheat and soy, there isn't much good for dogs in them.


Thank you for the info. Ive read conflicting info about the meat vs meat meal ingredient. I've read that a fresh meat source should be listed first then i read that meat meal like chicken meal may actually contain more protein by volume bc just the meat is mostly water.

So I'm not sure which is better? Chicken or chicken meal as a first ingredient...and of course some have both listed in the first few...


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

The order of ingredients is listed isbased on weight prior to process. Is done that way because you can't weigh each thing after it's made into a kibble. It's nothing shady, just the only way to do it. Chicken first is never the main ingredient in any dog food. Chicken is 70% water and when you're making the kibble 10% moisture, you're removing as much as 60% of it's weight. Meaning the 1st ingredient of chicken is actually 6-8th ingredient as a finished product. So chicken and say 3 grains and fat means you have more grains then meat. Chicken meal is much more protein dense sure, it takes 5lbs of chicken to make 1lb of chicken meal but it's bought in a dry powder form so when they weigh it, it doesn't change it's place after processing. So if it's 1st in the list it stays 1st.

So you mentioned the protein, you still have 21-28% protein, but if there is more grain then meat, you will get your protein from plant matter not meat and that can be bad for taurine levels. You want your protein levels to be meat based and not plant based.


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> The order of ingredients is listed isbased on weight prior to process. Is done that way because you can't weigh each thing after it's made into a kibble. It's nothing shady, just the only way to do it. Chicken first is never the main ingredient in any dog food. Chicken is 70% water and when you're making the kibble 10% moisture, you're removing as much as 60% of it's weight. Meaning the 1st ingredient of chicken is actually 6-8th ingredient as a finished product. So chicken and say 3 grains and fat means you have more grains then meat. Chicken meal is much more protein dense sure, it takes 5lbs of chicken to make 1lb of chicken meal but it's bought in a dry powder form so when they weigh it, it doesn't change it's place after processing. So if it's 1st in the list it stays 1st.
> 
> So you mentioned the protein, you still have 21-28% protein, but if there is more grain then meat, you will get your protein from plant matter not meat and that can be bad for taurine levels. You want your protein levels to be meat based and not plant based.


Thanks So much for clarifying that really helps!


Th


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Hound & Gatos (pork) wet food for Bentley
Zignature (pork) kibble for Roly (plus half a can of Hound & Gatos with dinner)


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

Purina Pro Plan Salmon has no corn!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

All proteins are turned into "meal" to make dog food, it is just some companies choose to list the protein before they turn it into meal, and others either buy it already made into meal, or list it as meal. When it is listed before being made into meal, then that protein source is almost 50 percent water, and it should really be listed further down the ingredient list.

I went to a lecture last year from a vet that used to be a corn farmer, he told us that corn has all the essential nutrients that a dog needs.

I have switched to Purina Pro Plan about 18 months ago, noticed an improvement in my dogs' coats and body condition in about two weeks.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> All proteins are turned into "meal" to make dog food, it is just some companies choose to list the protein before they turn it into meal, and others either buy it already made into meal, or list it as meal. When it is listed before being made into meal, then that protein source is almost 50 percent water, and it should really be listed further down the ingredient list.
> 
> I went to a lecture last year from a vet that used to be a corn farmer, he told us that corn has all the essential nutrients that a dog needs.
> 
> *I have switched to Purina Pro Plan about 18 months ago, noticed an improvement in my dogs' coats and body condition in about two weeks.*



People stop me and rave about Shala's coat and body condition (fitness, lack of body fat) all the time, and then look at me in shock when I answer their question about what she eats. I am probably the only person in my boutique-dog-food-feeding neighbourhood feeding Purina Pro Plan. You can't even buy Pro Plan around here - I have to drive to Pet Smart or the other food depots in the 'burbs. I always tell people why I feed Pro Plan, but I always feel like they are too busy recoiling in horror to hear me. Science is just no longer seen as important. Anonymous people on the internet carry more weight with some people. It's so strange to me.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

cubbysan said:


> All proteins are turned into "meal" to make dog food, it is just some companies choose to list the protein before they turn it into meal, and others either buy it already made into meal, or list it as meal. When it is listed before being made into meal, then that protein source is almost 50 percent water, and it should really be listed further down the ingredient list.
> 
> I went to a lecture last year from a vet that used to be a corn farmer, he told us that corn has all the essential nutrients that a dog needs.
> 
> I have switched to Purina Pro Plan about 18 months ago, noticed an improvement in my dogs' coats and body condition in about two weeks.


That is incorrect. Fresh chicken is cooked a normal way then added into the vat with all other food ingredients and the dryer after the extrusion process dries the kibble, AFTER the die cast forms the kibble shape, to 10% moisture. This chicken is added with the moisture and weighed with the precook weight.

Chicken meal is a process that the dog food companies don't have. They buy chicken meal as an ingredient in a powder form, moisture already removed. This ingredient is then weighed before it goes into the vat with all other ingredients. Also chicken meal is only cooked once making the kibble, fresh chicken is cooked then cooked again making the kibble.

A far as listing in the ingredient panel, they can't weigh it after the fact as it is all just a kibble so there is only 1 way and that is on the table BEFORE they add it to the vat. There is no way to know how much weight is left after the whole process.

Also about your dogs coat, after 2 weeks is a placebo effect. Cost doesn't change until the skin changes which can take 4-6 weeks, then what grows out of the skin hair wise is what is corrected. So it usually take 3 or 4 months to see full effect of the coat on a food change


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

I spoke with the owner of our local pet food store (probably the most knowledgeable person in my area in terms of dog nutrition since we don't have a nutritionist at our vets office) and rather than switching up the kibble (he's on a pretty good brand as it is) I'm going to start doing some homemade/whole food stuff. She suggested making bone broth to go with their daily kibble and adding a can of sardines each week to add more taurine. Also goats milk or keifer are options I'm going to explore and once he gets a little older, I'm going to try more of the freeze dried raw foods to add more protein. Once he's over a year I think I'll try rotating proteins seasonally, which was also something she suggested. I think these things will work well for both my golden and my shepherd. I didn't want to have them on different foods as we have no food aggression issues at all right now but I want to make sure they are each getting what they need.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

One thing you should know. Switching your dogs food 4 times a year is not great unless the food is designed to rotate. Foods like Nature's Variety is a food that from formula to formula is 75-80% the same so no digestive issues and no skin and coat changes from each formula. Foods that aren't designed that way should be rotated once every 8 months to a year. Why? Because each brand of food tries to do the same thing in different ways, good muscle, clear eyes, skin, coat etc. So when you change foods for a reason like bad skin and coat. It takes a new food 4-6 weeks to correct the skin (from the inside out), then it's only at that point what grows out of the skin (hair) is corrected. You can't change hair that is already outside the body, you can condition it but not change it. So the coat doesn't truly change until it's grown out a full coat. So a short haired dog can take 2-3 months and a long hot dog can take 4-6 months to see the full effect of change skin AND coat wise from a new food. So if you change the food every 3 months, your dogs system can constantly be if flux, never seeing the full effect of wheat ever did they are on. In the same brand but different formulas won't be as dramatic as if a change is from brand to brand though, but still likely a change.

Not saying to shouldn't change, it good to keep dogs from developing allergies but I wouldn't switch so frequently.


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> One thing you should know. Switching your dogs food 4 times a year is not great unless the food is designed to rotate. Foods like Nature's Variety is a food that from formula to formula is 75-80% the same so no digestive issues and no skin and coat changes from each formula. Foods that aren't designed that way should be rotated once every 8 months to a year. Why? Because each brand of food tries to do the same thing in different ways, good muscle, clear eyes, skin, coat etc. So when you change foods for a reason like bad skin and coat. It takes a new food 4-6 weeks to correct the skin (from the inside out), then it's only at that point what grows out of the skin (hair) is corrected. You can't change hair that is already outside the body, you can condition it but not change it. So the coat doesn't truly change until it's grown out a full coat. So a short haired dog can take 2-3 months and a long hot dog can take 4-6 months to see the full effect of change skin AND coat wise from a new food. So if you change the food every 3 months, your dogs system can constantly be if flux, never seeing the full effect of wheat ever did they are on. In the same brand but different formulas won't be as dramatic as if a change is from brand to brand though, but still likely a change.
> 
> Not saying to shouldn't change, it good to keep dogs from developing allergies but I wouldn't switch so frequently.


Thank you for the info. Yes she did talk about this. It was more about switching the protein within the same brand of food. Cooling proteins for summer and warming ones in winter (unless there are allergies in which case i should stick with cooling or neutrals, so far i havent noticed allergies or sensitivities).


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

prplefeathers said:


> Thank you for the info. Yes she did talk about this. It was more about switching the protein within the same brand of food. Cooling proteins for summer and warming ones in winter (unless there are allergies in which case i should stick with cooling or neutrals, so far i havent noticed allergies or sensitivities).



What in the world are cooling proteins, warming, and neutral proteins?


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Sweet Girl said:


> prplefeathers said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the info. Yes she did talk about this. It was more about switching the protein within the same brand of food. Cooling proteins for summer and warming ones in winter (unless there are allergies in which case i should stick with cooling or neutrals, so far i havent noticed allergies or sensitivities).
> ...


Cooling proteins are things like whitefish, rabbit, and duck and are good for dogs who are prone to allergies bc they don't raise the body temp as much when digesting (I think that's how it was explained to me). Warming proteins are more like beef, chicken, lamb and venison and would make allergies worse.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

prplefeathers said:


> Cooling proteins are things like whitefish, rabbit, and duck and are good for dogs who are prone to allergies bc they don't raise the body temp as much when digesting (I think that's how it was explained to me). Warming proteins are more like beef, chicken, lamb and venison and would make allergies worse.



You are correct. Foods like *venison* and *lamb* are considered the warmest of proteins and, to an allergic dog, would greatly increase the heat in the body and the allergic reaction. Cooling foods include *duck*, *fish*, rabbit, whitefish, cod, string *beans*, celery, *banana*, apple, pear, barley, *brown rice*, *broccoli*, flax seed oil and *yogurt*


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I feed a variety. My Goldens get Purina Pro Plan Sport, my old small breed dog gets Purina Pro Plan Bright Mind, my mixed breed gets Diamond adult maintenance since it’s the only thing she’ll eat.


----------



## Gabrielle Nemes (Nov 6, 2018)

We've had many goldens over the last 20 years or so, but are now parents to Boston, about 10, and Sadie, 19 months, both of whom are rescues. We've lost four at young ages to cancers. Over the generations of dogs, we've fed a number of different grain-free foods thinking we were doing the right thing, but with all of the reading and research and my unscientific head, we've changed our approach to feeding. Growing up, we always had dogs and fed them totally the same foods we were eating, so they were basically getting high quality table scraps. 

With Boston and Sadie, we're now feeding Victor Ocean Fish, topped with a rotating supplement of PetKind Tripe, Wellness 95% Lamb or Salmon, a fresh egg, or whatever table scrap is appropriate. We eat an almost totally homemade diet ourselves, growing much of our own foods or organic, so I'm not terribly worried about them getting too many salts or spices or unhealthy whatevers. 

Sadie, however, does seem to have trouble with chicken. Victor does have chicken fats in their kibble and so I'm considering moving them to FirstMate Grain Friendly Fish & Oats, which avoids both chicken products and legumes.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Just so you know, dogs can't be allergic to fats and oils but amino acids which are proteins. So unless the brand you're feeding has poor quality control and they are allowing chicken protein in the chicken fat, there fat shouldn't be an issue. I'm not familiar with Victor at all. Sounds like a good field dogs might be on. Unless of course your dog has something like pancreatitis and just requires a low fat diet (doesn't matter the type)


----------



## ClanceyCanuck (Jul 24, 2018)

I feed Performatrim Adult - it's a food only available in Canada, and made here with Canadian products (I believe) I have faith in the kibble.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Performatrin is an exclusive and probably a private label food exclusive to Pet Valu pet store chain. It's a Canadian based retail chain but it's also all over the USA. So people interested in it can find it in the Pet Valu stores.


----------



## dianamo65 (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm looking for a good quality food to feed my 8 year old golden. He's had TPLO surgery on both knees this year (January and October), and has a few pounds to lose --- so a good dog food for a senior golden that is a bit overweight. He's been on Blue Buffalo, large breed, healthy weight --- and I know, I've been told it's not "good" food, so I want to upgrade. I've tried a couple different foods for "mobility" and he doesn't like the taste, so I do give him a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement (GNC). Thank you


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

My Golden grew tired of Royal Canin when he was a puppy and since then I switched to Biofresh. It is a high quality and super premium dry food, however I think it is only available in my country.


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> prplefeathers said:
> 
> 
> > Cooling proteins are things like whitefish, rabbit, and duck and are good for dogs who are prone to allergies bc they don't raise the body temp as much when digesting (I think that's how it was explained to me). Warming proteins are more like beef, chicken, lamb and venison and would make allergies worse.
> ...



Maggie's Voice- is there a particular brand of kibble you like? You seem to be quite knowledgeable ?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Currently I feed Precise Holistic large breed adult to my dog. Lots of meat one legume (17th ingredient) DHA Gold, BC30 probiotic, all USA sourced vitamin and mineral package and Maggie does amazing on it. But there are a lot of good foods it there. I just looks to feed soy or wheat, nothing much good for dogs with those.


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

I use the Dog food our first breeder used to feed her dogs. It is mail order only. Life's Abundance all life stage dog food. https://www.lifesabundance.com/Category/DogFood.aspx?realname=20030339&cat=0&hdr=&Ath=False&crt=0.


Life abundance have Grain free and grain dog food. Food is shipped every three months. Auto ship costs less if utilized. 



Crude Protein (min) 26.0% Crude Fat (min) 16.0% Crude Fiber (max) 5.0% Moisture (max) 10.0%

*
*


----------



## dianamo65 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you. I do like the looks of the ingredients on Precise Holistic. I have also been looking at Dr. Tim's Weight Management, for the higher protein level and lower calorie count. Anyone try this one? Thoughts? Chewy.com does have Precise brand 30% off today........


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Precise is one of the ones on my list that im considering. Im also looking at Purina pro plan, grandma maes country kitchen, or leaving him with the Nutrisource. Either way I think im going to incorporate more whole foods and some supplements into their diets.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

prplefeathers said:


> Precise is one of the ones on my list that im considering. Im also looking at Purina pro plan, grandma maes country kitchen, or leaving him with the Nutrisource. Either way I think im going to incorporate more whole foods and some supplements into their diets.



Not a fan of Grandma Mae's. I know about this brand VERY well and it's a co op. which means they get pet store owners to "buy" into the company and then they get to control where it's sold, ie. in there stores in that area so there is no competition. I know the owner of a 29 store pet supply chain, all privately owned by him and there isn't a lot or quality control yet of that food. There is also missing formulas like Lg Brd Puppy (unless the last 12 months they made one) and sometimes it's not available for a month or so at a time.


Be careful about adding in supplements as things can go wrong. For example vitamin A and D can be toxic in excesses. On a premium food there really isn't a need to add supplements as the food should be fairly well balanced. Nutrisource I would not feed based on the taurine deficient diet related DCM study and without final conclusions, I would stay away from that food for the time being.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

dianamo65 said:


> Thank you. I do like the looks of the ingredients on Precise Holistic. I have also been looking at Dr. Tim's Weight Management, for the higher protein level and lower calorie count. Anyone try this one? Thoughts? Chewy.com does have Precise brand 30% off today........



Calories (unit of measure for energy) is mostly based on kibble density (how much it's pressed or density) the kibble is, not about how much protein. The difference will be how much of the calories are from meat rather then grains and such. With high protein diets you have to be careful as the only areas you get calories from, Proteins, Fats, Carbs. So if the proteins go up then something has to go down of the other 2. So for example, Innova EVO (using this as an exmple) has/had 42% protein, 22% fat and about 12% carbs (max 17%) with 88% of protein coming from meat. At least those were the numbers as of 18 months ago. This is fine for kidney health as when with very low carb, the body uses the fat (think candy bar) for quick energy burn so the real energy is from the protein. This allows the protein to be processed and used for energy not discarded to the kidneys. If the carbs and fats were reversed that is really bad cause carbs are more used for energy and STORED energy so the protein is used less for that type of energy and hence gets dumped to the kidneys and potential issues with kidney disease. You never want high protein and low fat like I said that means high carb still. Just remember the more protein and fat you have the less carb you have (there's only 100% to make up the food so you cant's raise 1 and the other 2 stay the same)


----------



## prplefeathers (Nov 1, 2018)

Anyone make the switch to Purina pro plan large breed puppy food?


----------



## shernj (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks for the help on the food. I will be looking into changing soon. 

How much food do you think a 10 week old puppy should eat?
Right now we are giving him 1 cup 3 times a day. The vet thought that was too much.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

prplefeathers said:


> Anyone make the switch to Purina pro plan large breed puppy food?



I did.. several years ago. My pup had dealt with giardia and coccidia and was on Purina EN Gastroenteric (prescription food), and she transitioned really well to the Pro Plan LB Puppy. Then to adult chicken and rice, and now she is on the Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula salmon based food. All transitions were done pretty slowly, but never caused issues. (She was also on the Sport 30/20 at one point, but she did not do as well on that one for some odd reason - her coat wasn't good on it). She's thriving on the SSS formula now.


----------



## dianamo65 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you Maggie'sVoice. My Harvey needs to lose some weight, and since he's still in recovery from TPLO, he is still somewhat limited on activity. Do you think the Precise Holistic Senior would be better than the Dr. Tim's Weight Management?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

dianamo65 said:


> Thank you Maggie'sVoice. My Harvey needs to lose some weight, and since he's still in recovery from TPLO, he is still somewhat limited on activity. Do you think the Precise Holistic Senior would be better than the Dr. Tim's Weight Management?


Losing weight can be a mixed bag. A few tricks that can help.... 
1st, keep ice cubes in the water dish as often as possible. Ice cold water cold the body quite a bit and 80% of any warm blooded animal calories go to keeping the core boost temp up. I know for a person a gallon of cold water day by itself can burn roughly 200 calories
2nd, dogs don't taste like we do, they basically just taste salt and fat. I think the numbers I saw was people had over 9k taste buds and dogs had like 1200. So year sizes don't matter. Maggie's treat size is about the size of a pea. This makes it easy to not over do it with treats.
3rd, give RAW veggies as treats and even precut and freeze them, chunks not shaved. Raw veggies are I bit to fiberous and they don't digest the raw veggies as well as long as they aren't shaved, make sure they are chunks.
4th, make sure to aren't feeding to little. Sometimes that is counter productive as to little food, the body can go into standing mode. That means it doesn't think it's getting enough and starts storing what it intakes as fat. Reduce slightly and add extra meals so they are eating more frequently. That keeps the motabolism up and burning fat. Of course, walks and exercise is key too. 
The steps can help getting a few pounds off even before all the exercise. If the dogs is really having a harder time with walks because if the weight, these steps can get a few pounds off and they might feel more like starting to exercise again.


----------



## Gabrielle Nemes (Nov 6, 2018)

So far, so good with Victor. Sadie's ears seem to be less dirty, although we're still experiencing loose stools now and then with her. I plan to continue with Victor as our base food for another few months though, unless we start seeing additional problems. It takes a while when changing foods to get a read on what's really going on.


----------



## dianamo65 (Nov 20, 2018)

Seems when I decided on a food, it was back-ordered - but now have Harvey switched to Precise Holistic Senior----without issue (and he loves it). Now for more exercise..................... Thank you Maggie'sVoice for the info!!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey, that's good to hear. I have had other dogs switch very easily and quickly to Precise in the past and my current dog moved over effortlessly as well. The BC30 probiotics are a huge help in this regard. Glad things are going well!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

prplefeathers said:


> Anyone make the switch to Purina pro plan large breed puppy food?


Both of mine were raised on Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy and both are now on Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20. Neither of them have ever had a hot spot, allergy or ear infection. Both of them have beautiful healthy coats.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Dogs just don't have allergies, they are developed over time by being on the same food and they generally develop the allergies to what they are exposed to most consistently and in the highest concentrations. So a food just doesn't cause allergies so just being on PP SSS the sport 30/20 or any other food will never cause those issues just because. So for example, a dog that is fed a food that has fresh chicken as 1st ingredient and then a bit of grains like corn, wheat, soy have a higher concentration of grain proteins then meat proteins and therefore the grain are more likely the issue, not the chicken. If a meal is before any grain then you have more meat and should suspect the meat protein as the issue.


----------

